# Upload, anzeige meines charakters



## Zitro (14. Dezember 2005)

Naja, ganz einfach, geht mal auf die blasc suche gebt Zitro [1]ein und geht auf den von madmortem (60iger drui) naja entweder verträgt sich das ganze grade nicht mit dem beta client oder ich hab nen anzeigefehler ;-).Ist auf der normalen wie auf der test hp so.
Sieht man unteranderem grade auch an meiner visitenkarte ;-)


[1] http://www.blasc.de/?c=8603


----------



## Regnor (14. Dezember 2005)

Zitro schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ganz einfach, geht mal auf die blasc suche gebt Zitro [1]ein und geht auf den von madmortem (60iger drui) naja entweder verträgt sich das ganze grade nicht mit dem beta client oder ich hab nen anzeigefehler ;-).Ist auf der normalen wie auf der test hp so.
> Sieht man unteranderem grade auch an meiner visitenkarte ;-)
> [1] http://www.blasc.de/?c=8603
> [post="106112"][/post]​



was ist daran falsch?


----------



## Shad0w (14. Dezember 2005)

Die darstellung ist kaputt...

Keine Items angezeigt und oben nur [Charakter	Visitenkarten]
auswählbar...

Also zumindest im Firefox.. soll ich screen posten ?


----------



## Regnor (14. Dezember 2005)

Shad0w schrieb:
			
		

> Die darstellung ist kaputt...
> 
> Keine Items angezeigt und oben nur [Charakter	Visitenkarten]
> auswählbar...
> ...



kaputt nicht! das ist die anzeige wenn man bei Darstellung "Einfach" gewählt hat.


----------



## Shad0w (14. Dezember 2005)

Achso... Hab ich noch nie gesehen so deshalb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitro (14. Dezember 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> kaputt nicht! das ist die anzeige wenn man bei Darstellung "Einfach" gewählt hat.
> [post="106118"][/post]​




Also die darstellung ist inzwischen bei JEDEM char den ich mir auf blasc ansehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 edit:! nein nicht bei allen, aber z.B. meine gilde (doch da verguckt)....und mein Zitro char ist so komisch 0_o

Von einem augenblick auf n andren, habe nichts am pc verändert. Nach pc neustart genauso.

Und blasc client einstellung ist auf komplett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitro (14. Dezember 2005)

Also bei mir ist grade fastjederchar auf madmortem so,ziemlich komisch, gilde titanen char samoga auch, mein freund hayyel wird garnicht erst aufgelistet, verschiedene andere random charaktere auf mad genauso nur einfach dargestellt...


vieleicht ein problem in eurer datenbank ?

nachtrag: bin kurz 5min on gegangen und danach wieder off, ergebnis das selbe nur das aktualisierungsdatum hat sich verändert bei der char darstellung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Zitro ich geh jetzt ins bett, werd morgen nochma posten wies dann aussieht, gut nächtle


----------



## B3N (14. Dezember 2005)

Hmm scheint eigentlich alles ok zu sein auf den ersten Blick, haben eigentlich auch nichts geändert was diese Routine betrifft. Evt. stimmt was mit dem Betaclient noch ned, aber das muss Regnor schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch als Hinweis, Chars die als Datum 29.10 haben, wurde aus der alten Datenbank übernommen und nicht mehr aktualisiert bis heute, deshlab auch diese kommische Ansicht bei diesen Leuten. Die fliegen aber noch dieses Jahr raus.


----------



## Zitro (14. Dezember 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm scheint eigentlich alles ok zu sein auf den ersten Blick, haben eigentlich auch nichts geändert was diese Routine betrifft. Evt. stimtm was mit dem Betaclient noch ned, aber das muss Regnor schauen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nur halt das problem das ich wie man ja auf dem screenshot sieht auf komplett gestellt hab und er nur einfach anzeigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Noch als Hinweis, Chars die als Datum 29.10 haben, wurde aus der alten Datenbank übernommen und nicht mehr aktualisiert bis heute, deshlab auch diese kommische Anischt bei diesen Leuten. Die fliegen aber ncoh dieses Jahr raus.



naja ok das erklärt einiges^^ aber nicht wieso es bei mir so dargestellt wird!


----------



## B3N (14. Dezember 2005)

Zitro schrieb:
			
		

> nur halt das problem das ich wie man ja auf dem screenshot sieht auf komplett gestellt hab und er nur einfach anzeigt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, ich vermute da scheint es evt. noch ein Problem mit dem neuen Testclient zu geben, aber da wird Regnor wohl morgen mehr dazu sagen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (14. Dezember 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ich vermute da scheint es evt. noch ein Problem mit dem neuen Testclient zu geben, aber da wird Regnor wohl morgen mehr dazu sagen können.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zitro, lösche mal die letzte zeile aus der blascloaderconfig.lua raus, also die BLASC_CHARS={"xxxx"} und mach dann mal einen abgleich....


----------



## Zitro (14. Dezember 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Zitro, lösche mal die letzte zeile aus der blascloaderconfig.lua raus, also die BLASC_CHARS={"xxxx"} und mach dann mal einen abgleich....
> [post="106129"][/post]​




werd ioch sofort machen nachdem wir am brutlord gewiped sind^^

nachtrag: habe blasc jetzt komplett deinstalliert, neuinstalliert, upgedatet, neues blasc eungefücht und conig geändert (beta hinzugefügt). werde nach onyxia schnell uplloaden und dann mal sehen ( zelron fehlermedlung immer noch vorhanden)


----------



## Zitro (15. Dezember 2005)

Zitro schrieb:
			
		

> werd ioch sofort machen nachdem wir am brutlord gewiped sind^^
> 
> nachtrag: habe blasc jetzt komplett deinstalliert, neuinstalliert, upgedatet, neues blasc eungefücht und conig geändert (beta hinzugefügt). werde nach onyxia schnell uplloaden und dann mal sehen ( zelron fehlermedlung immer noch vorhanden)
> [post="106130"][/post]​




alles beim alten geblieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie siehts den bei den anderen testern aus ?

(naja mal gucken wies morgen mittag läuft)


----------



## Andorin (15. Dezember 2005)

Zitro schrieb:
			
		

> alles beim alten geblieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das gleiche Problem.

schätze das kommt durch die Fehlermeldung das dann die Routine beendet wird vom Characterprofiler und dadurch keine Daten mehr gesammelt werden....


----------



## Zitro (15. Dezember 2005)

Andorin schrieb:
			
		

> Das gleiche Problem.
> 
> schätze das kommt durch die Fehlermeldung das dann die Routine beendet wird vom Characterprofiler und dadurch keine Daten mehr gesammelt werden....
> [post="106138"][/post]​




Also fehlermedlung bekomme ich nur wenn ich versuche nach neiner neuen version zu suchen.Und dann nur eine sound meldung, keine sonstige nachricht.

Aber ich hab bemerkt das. wärend der upload phase scheinbar kein upload vorhanden ist (vermutung da mir der  t-dsl speedmanager im prinzip nichts anzeigt, werd nacher nochmal genauer drauf achten).


----------



## Andorin (15. Dezember 2005)

Zitro schrieb:
			
		

> Also fehlermedlung bekomme ich nur wenn ich versuche nach neiner neuen version zu suchen.Und dann nur eine sound meldung, keine sonstige nachricht.
> 
> Aber ich hab bemerkt das. wärend der upload phase scheinbar kein upload vorhanden ist (vermutung da mir der  t-dsl speedmanager im prinzip nichts anzeigt, werd nacher nochmal genauer drauf achten).
> [post="106143"][/post]​



Ich mein den Fehler ingame.
Das mit der Bank....

Das dadurch die Datensammlung gestopt wurde...


----------



## Shad0w (15. Dezember 2005)

http://www.blasc.de/?c=4399

Keine Fhlermeldung ingame
Keine Anzeigeprobleme...


V. 0.8.1 Built 23


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (16. Dezember 2005)

http://www.blasc.de/?c=8605

Scheint alles normal zu sein?!


----------



## B3N (16. Dezember 2005)

Zitro, kannst du bitte mal in BALSC Anzeige auf komplett stellen, dann einloggen ins Game (ganz) und wieder beenden, dann macht BLASC ja den abgleich. Kannst du hier im Forum dann mal bitte deine BLASCProfiler.lua anhängen? Die findet du unter:

World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ Ordner

Das Problem sollten wir bald haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitro (16. Dezember 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Zitro, kannst du bitte mal in BALSC Anzeige auf komplett stellen, dann einloggen ins Game (ganz) und wieder beenden, dann macht BLASC ja den abgleich. Kannst du hier im Forum dann mal bitte deine BLASCProfiler.lua anhängen? Die findet du unter:
> 
> World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ Ordner
> 
> ...





da bitte


```
BLASCProfile = {
	["char"] = {
  ["Madmortem"] = {
 	 ["Zitro"] = {
    ["pvprank"] = 4,
    ["guildname"] = "Titanen",
    ["class"] = "Druide",
    ["race"] = "Tauren",
    ["version"] = "0.8.1",
    ["sex"] = 0,
    ["level"] = 60,
    ["guildrank"] = 5,
    ["guildtitle"] = "TeenTitan",
 	 },
  },
	},
	["version"] = "0.8.1",
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
	},
}
BLASC_upload = 1
```


----------



## Andorin (17. Dezember 2005)

Hi,

hab das problem erkannt, deaktiviere einfach bei allen Chars den bankinhalt upload dann zeigt er dir auch wieder denn gesamten Char an im herold.

Scheint etwas noch nicht zustimmen mit der programmierung vom bankinhalt..

Happy Weekend


----------



## Zitro (17. Dezember 2005)

Andorin schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> hab das problem erkannt, deaktiviere einfach bei allen Chars den bankinhalt upload dann zeigt er dir auch wieder denn gesamten Char an im herold.
> 
> ...




yep, so funzt es wieder, hatte es heut morgen ausprobiert aber noch nicht geposted.


----------

